# Shed Security



## Enw.nigel (19 Mar 2012)

After having my pride and joy Focus Cayo and a 5 year old Specialized Allez pinched from my double locked shed on Friday night I now have to start planning for the future. 
Through a 'contact' I got the police to come out, and even though the shed is very substantial, they said that with any wooden structure you are going to struggle to secure it from would be thieves.
So, how do you out there secure your bikes in a shed? I have some ideas floating in my head at the moment but was wondering if any of you have any suggestions. Have to try looking ahead to when the insurance is settled to make sure I don't have to experience this hollow/depressed feeling over the theft ever again.


----------



## BSRU (19 Mar 2012)

Enw.nigel said:


> After having my pride and joy Focus Cayo and a 5 year old Specialized Allez pinched from my double locked shed on Friday night I now have to start planning for the future.
> Through a 'contact' I got the police to come out, and even though the shed is very substantial, they said that with any wooden structure you are going to struggle to secure it from would be thieves.
> So, how do you out there secure your bikes in a shed? I have some ideas floating in my head at the moment but was wondering if any of you have any suggestions. Have to try looking ahead to when the insurance is settled to make sure I don't have to experience this hollow/depressed feeling over the theft ever again.


Can you not alarm it, lots of cheap pir alarms on EBay which are very loud, or maybe an alarm system which is very loud and sends you a text to tell you the alarm has been triggered. You need to decide how much you want to spend to protect you pride and joys.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2012)

When I had the shed fitted I had a concrete base ( a couple of paving stones underneath would be as good)

I then fitted a couple of "ground anchors" to the floor, with a small section of floor cut out to allow accessand u lock the frame to these.

I have also seen a length of heavy duty chain used similarly. A meter of chain buried in the concrete and another metre or so fed through the floor and used as a more flexible anchoring point for the bikes.


May not be absolutely foolproof, but it will certainly delay and possibly deter


----------



## DRHysted (19 Mar 2012)

The double doors on mine are tripple bolted and padlocked, but a crowbar will get through that easily. So all the bikes are chained together, just to make it as difficult as possible to carry away. 
Also hopefully by then one of the eight dogs will have investigated the noise, and provided their own security!!


----------



## Alun (19 Mar 2012)

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/artic...ype_b_related_articles&ns_linkname=0&ns_fee=0

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/how-to-toughen-up-your-bike-shed-part-1-21131/

A couple of links that might help you


----------



## sidevalve (19 Mar 2012)

For what it's worth I've got a few ideas gathered from living in a city area, remember time and noise are on your side, bolt croppers are your enemy.
1- the padlock and hasp shown in the article above are useless. They would be snipped in seconds. Fit a padlock with a shielded hasp [better still two].
2- Door hinges,window catches [if any], hasps etc must all be coach bolted not screwed.
3- Fit a cheap alarm padlock to a piece of chain round the bikes, it wont stop them but it makes them jump and it'll make them twitchy.
4- E-Bay sell a wireless PIR alarm which has it's sounder in your house, it's meant for a driveway alert but I've found it works fine from inside my shed to the bedroom windowsill, [just don't forget to turn the sounder off BEFORE you go to get the bike out, you will not be popular indoors].
Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Nosaj (19 Mar 2012)

Cannot better the above practical advice. For something non practical consider a small mattress with a couply of fluffy pillows and sat on that a 10stone rottweiler unfed for the last 3 days with a thorn in its foot oh and a padlock plugged into the mains as the only bar to access. Completely unhelpful but no more than scum like this deserve. Failing that you can borrow my mother in law. 

Sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Davidc (19 Mar 2012)

Try these


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2012)

Davidc said:


> Try these


 
Knew someone would come up with them !


----------



## Davidc (19 Mar 2012)

fossyant said:


> Knew someone would come up with them !


 
I learned about them on here so often pass on the message.

Most important thing is not to forget to disarm them when you're going in - scares you witless and you also have to buy new cartridges!


----------



## Ecclefechan (19 Mar 2012)

Booby trapped it with sedation + temp paralysis darts. 

Pro's - 

- Thieves caught
- Bikes and other valuable objects remain safe

Cons -

Imprisonment and fine for endangering ones life, and illegally administering a paralysis drug? 

Worth it.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (19 Mar 2012)

Davidc said:


> Try these


I want one of those!!!


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2012)

Davidc said:


> Try these


 

Thats one of the things I use when I lock the brox up outside. Had it set off/fired once. "Shot Fired" near an airport went down well.

Available from most gun shops


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2012)

Double-check the small print of your insurance policies, folks - some companies only cover bikes that are kept inside buildings of brick or stone construction, which gives them a handy shed get-out clause!  (What difference would it make to have stone walls if the door is made of wood?)


----------



## Badgeroo (19 Mar 2012)

We have one of these (http://www.garden-security.co.uk/AsgardAccess.aspx), it's bolted to the concrete floor in the yard, as well as araldited down... It also has a PIR installed, all the bolts to fix it together are internal. The padlocks are covered, it's a lot of money, but how much do you value your bike?

That said, my recently acquired Allez Elite is residing in the front room, and will be for a while


----------



## compo (20 Mar 2012)

Nosaj said:


> Cannot better the above practical advice. For something non practical consider a small mattress with a couply of fluffy pillows and sat on that a 10stone rottweiler unfed for the last 3 days with a thorn in its foot oh and a padlock plugged into the mains as the only bar to access. Completely unhelpful but no more than scum like this deserve. Failing that you can borrow my mother in law.
> 
> Sorry to hear your news.


 
Better hope Androcles doesn't take up bike thieving then.


----------



## Pikey (20 Mar 2012)

It's prob not the best alarm in the world, but at seven quid can't really sniff at the garage alarms in Aldi at the moment. They are the same as the ones u can get on eBay but a couple of quid cheaper.

I got a hardened steel wall anchor for about the same price from eBay, with little nuts that shear off so you cant undo them again. U could attach these to a concrete floor in a shed.

I can see the garage door from my bedroom window, so I don't need the telescopic rifle site any more either.

Everyone's a winner.


----------



## sidevalve (20 Mar 2012)

The PIR alarms that go off in the shed can be pretty good [look for something over 120db] but as I found out if you're tucked up in bed in the land of nod you may not hear it. That's why I went for the one that alarms in the house.


----------



## Edwards80 (20 Mar 2012)

sidevalve said:


> The PIR alarms that go off in the shed can be pretty good [look for something over 120db] but as I found out if you're tucked up in bed in the land of nod you may not hear it. That's why I went for the one that alarms in the house.


 
Do you have a link to one that sounds in the house? My main bedroom is at the front of the house so I don't think I would hear the alarm in the garden.


----------



## Nosaj (20 Mar 2012)

compo said:


> Better hope Androcles doesn't take up bike thieving then.


 
If he met my mother in law sitting on that mattress it would put him off for life.

As a PS who is Androcles (EDIT: ignore that, I'm being mighty thick, thought it was a member name on here - he still wouldn't beat the mother in law though)


----------



## compo (20 Mar 2012)

Make sure that the PIR doesn't take in a shed window. If so thieves will sometimes set off the alarm, householder comes out and sees all is well and resets the alarm. Then the thief repeats it, and generally the householder says stuff it, it must be faulty and turns it off. The thief returns and the shed is his oyster. They used to do the same with those trembler car alarms.


----------



## BSRU (20 Mar 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Do you have a link to one that sounds in the house? My main bedroom is at the front of the house so I don't think I would hear the alarm in the garden.


You can buy systems with wireless sirens which can be placed anywhere, within a reasonable distance.


----------



## Psyclist (20 Mar 2012)

Do you have a concrete base in your shed?

If yes buy a Yanchor and a heavy duty chain and lock (Almax are the best) And N.Y Kryptonite lock.

The only way they'll be getting through those are with an Angle grinder which will be very tricky.


----------



## Linford (20 Mar 2012)

sidevalve said:


> The PIR alarms that go off in the shed can be pretty good [look for something over 120db] but as I found out if you're tucked up in bed in the land of nod you may not hear it. That's why I went for the one that alarms in the house.


 

I have one of these as well. Drives the missus bonkers when I go and get the bike out


----------



## Enw.nigel (20 Mar 2012)

Thanks everyone for some useful and amusing suggestions. I am going to go along the lines of cutting away a section of the wooden floor, excavate and pour concrete (postcrete seems ideal) into it with a u shaped anchor in place. I will then relay the boards on top of the concrete leaving the u shape protruding above.
Suggestions from where to get a u shaped anchor capable of withstanding bolt cutters would be welcome.
I will then use chain to shackle the bikes to the anchor. Again, suggestions for a supplier for a suitable chain and lock would be welcome.
The PIR deterrent is also a must. I sleep in the back of the house and am not a heavy sleeper (except for last Friday) so that should wake me plus is a good deterrent for any thieves.
The shed door T-hinges are going to be covered with mild steel plates bolted in place through the shed/door. Two good quality hasp & staples plus padlocks will then secure the door. That should then, surely, do the job. 
Until all that is in place any bikes purchased will stay indoors.
Many thanks again to you all for taking the time to put forward your suggestions.


----------



## sidevalve (20 Mar 2012)

E bay do the indoor wireless alarm [ just look up shed alarms/driveway alert, mine was about £30.00]. Note- as above DON'T forget to switch off when getting the bikes out !
For ground anchor and chain look in your nearest m/cycle dealer. For the anchor look for it's thickness [really heavy duty croppers don't open too far] and for the chain/lock look out for through hardend steel 10-13mm thick[ordinary steel chain just won't do] with a thatchem approved padlock [using this MAY get you a discount on any bike insurance, it does on my m/cycle but not sure if bike insurers have caught on yet]. sadly this will be about £50 - £100 for the chain/lock alone.
Sad that decent folk have to go to these lengths innit ?


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (20 Mar 2012)

Masterlock from b&q at at around £16 which is a mighty good price of kit - http://www.masterlock.com/product_details/ChainsChainLocks/8291DPS
Got mine for £25 with a wide steel U shackle , alled ked head bolts and two bearings you hammer into the Allen head holes once mounted.
You can get the chain version for a separate padlock.


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2012)

sidevalve said:


> Sad that decent folk have to go to these lengths innit ?


 
It's crazy. Had an attempt last year on my garage - they went for the weak spot - the wooden window, removed the glass. You know what, I already knew this so it's barred top to bottom and screwed into the frame and surrounding bricks. The garage door has 3 locks, and the side door can't be opened any more.

Well, in went extra knock detector glass alarms (just a few quid) and a battery powered shed alarm - these are quite good, and more window bars. The downside with my alarm is there is quite a delay before it goes off (remote controlled) so in theory they could get to the alarm and rip it down. Some give just a five second delay. All bikes are anchored to ground/wall anchors with heavy chains and D's.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2012)

Enw.nigel said:


> Thanks everyone for some useful and amusing suggestions. I am going to go along the lines of cutting away a section of the wooden floor, excavate and pour concrete (postcrete seems ideal) into it with a u shaped anchor in place. I will then relay the boards on top of the concrete leaving the u shape protruding above.
> Suggestions from where to get a u shaped anchor capable of withstanding bolt cutters would be welcome.
> I will then use chain to shackle the bikes to the anchor. Again, suggestions for a supplier for a suitable chain and lock would be welcome.
> The PIR deterrent is also a must. I sleep in the back of the house and am not a heavy sleeper (except for last Friday) so that should wake me plus is a good deterrent for any thieves.
> ...


 

Try and get hold of some reinforcing bar. Bent to shape you can then get the ends bent into any shape you're able to go into the concrete.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Mar 2012)

For beefing up the security in a shed, consider one of these, to bolt your bikes to.


----------



## Primal Scream (21 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> For beefing up the security in a shed, consider one of these, to bolt your bikes to.


----------



## abo (22 Mar 2012)

Enw.nigel said:


> After having my pride and joy Focus Cayo and a 5 year old Specialized Allez pinched from my double locked shed on Friday night I now have to start planning for the future.
> Through a 'contact' I got the police to come out, and even though the shed is very substantial, they said that with any wooden structure you are going to struggle to secure it from would be thieves.
> So, how do you out there secure your bikes in a shed? I have some ideas floating in my head at the moment but was wondering if any of you have any suggestions. Have to try looking ahead to when the insurance is settled to make sure I don't have to experience this hollow/depressed feeling over the theft ever again.


 
I think you should really just treat your shed as somethingto keep the weather off and not rely on it to keep you bike secure, and to buy a floor shackle?


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Mar 2012)

Ideally yes!


----------



## Altus (22 Mar 2012)

My grandfather fitted a rape alarm to the door of his shed then had a small string hidden to a pin so that he could disarm it before opening the door. It doesn't half frighten the living s... out of you if you forget to unhook it and the arming/disarming pin drops down into the corner of the shed where you cant find it as you pull the door open.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> For beefing up the security in a shed, consider one of these, to bolt your bikes to.


Nah - try one of _these_!


----------



## wib_1 (24 Mar 2012)

had my pride and joy stolen out of shed . now the new one's reside in the loft, bit of a fuss getting them in and out but at least i know there still there when i want to ride them..


----------



## dickyknees (24 Mar 2012)

I also think this is a good solution.

http://www.asgardsss.co.uk/list.php?cat_level=0&cat_code=CBS&cat_name=Bike|Cycle Storage&from=sub1


----------



## G-Zero (26 Mar 2012)

Altus said:


> My grandfather fitted a rape alarm to the door of his shed then had a small string hidden to a pin so that he could disarm it before opening the door. It doesn't half frighten the living s... out of you if you forget to unhook it and the arming/disarming pin drops down into the corner of the shed where you cant find it as you pull the door open.


 
What's the world coming to if someone's grandad can't spend a few hours down the shed without the risk of being raped.... Perverts I tell you ! 

+1 for sourcing a good 'Sold Secure' ground anchor from a motorcycle shop. Mine's still there from my last motorbike and is rawlbolted to the concrete floor, then each rawlbolt head has a ballbearing on top of it (to deter drilling) with a cap keeping them in place.


----------



## Alembicbassman (6 Apr 2012)

3 Expensive bikes in the house, 2 cheap Decathlon bikes in the shed.


----------



## Primal Scream (6 Apr 2012)

I have gone to paranoid level on my garage.

The vehicle doors are 2.5 Inch indusrial fire doors with a lead lining. The inside has two hasps and clasps and top bolts on both doors

The pedestrian doors is 1.5 inch plywood with a dexion fitted top to bottom 6 inches apart to stop an electric saw.The door has a lockable slide bolt and a hasp and clasp

I have two set of triple 10 aluminium ladders hung horizontaly across the windows, the ladders are locked and chained to the wall at each end.

My bikes are chained to a huge eyebolt fitted to the wall with 4 x 4" bolts with the nut part now ground off.

I have a quality alarm system (I work in the alarm trade and was at one time an alarm engineer) consisting of a mains alarm with battery back up plus contacts on all doors and a dual technology movement detector


----------



## Psyclist (6 Apr 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> I have gone to paranoid level on my garage.


 
Not paranoid, just sense! Glad too see that you've gone to those levels.


----------



## Primal Scream (6 Apr 2012)

The alarm system has a internal sounder called a Master Blaster which is so loud it can damage your hearing, I have it set for a nintety second shut down, I have an external sounder and strobe as well.


----------



## rb58 (6 Apr 2012)

Crikey! Aren't decent chains expensive.. An Almax Immobiliser IV plus lock, long enough to secure two bikes is over £150......


----------



## Primal Scream (6 Apr 2012)

It depends, if you have a bike worth £200 or less then it is expensive however if your steed is worth some heavy dosh then it is probably worth it


----------



## Psyclist (6 Apr 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> It depends, if you have a bike worth £200 or less then it is expensive however *if your steed is worth some heavy dosh then it is worth i*t


 
This.


----------



## Alembicbassman (7 Apr 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> I have gone to paranoid level on my garage.
> 
> The vehicle doors are 2.5 Inch indusrial fire doors with a lead lining. The inside has two hasps and clasps and top bolts on both doors
> 
> ...


 
Chadwell Heath must a rough place


----------



## Primal Scream (7 Apr 2012)

Chadwell Heath is ok. Most of the stuff I used was free, the vehicle doors were from a building site, the alarm was an old one from work and the eye bolt was provided by my BIL who fits shutters and grills for a living.

About 12 years ago I had my garage broken into and my tools nicked so I was security conscious of security before I bought the new bike.

I have fitted security lights in the garden today .

My house has an alarm that would be suitable for a jewelers  fitted it myself.


----------



## rb58 (13 Apr 2012)

My Almax Immobiliser series 4 chain and lock arrived today. Wow! A serious bit of kit. Really heavy and just the right length to lock two bikes together to the ground anchor. Combined with two alarms and security lighting, that's probably the best I can do.


----------



## Enw.nigel (13 Apr 2012)

I'm looking around at the moment for a suitable chain and lock. I have already cut away an area of floorboards, laid a concrete block with a ground anchor embedded in it and relaid the floorboards. I have a shed bar arriving soon to add security to the outside the shed. With an alarm on the door plus a PIR alarm in the shed I'm hoping that this will be enough to protect my bikes. I am also going to ask the local police officer to come out and offer his/her advice.
My pride and joy version 2 remains indoors for the time being.


----------



## Psyclist (13 Apr 2012)

Enw.nigel said:


> I'm looking around at the moment for a suitable chain and lock.


 
Answer to that is in the post above you, that or the Series III which is pictured below (my old chain and lock combo)


----------



## Silver Fox (13 Apr 2012)

After my garage door was smashed off the frame and two bikes stolen last year my bikes live indoors with me now.

And don't forget, when putting your bikes away be aware of who's watching.


----------



## Psyclist (13 Apr 2012)

Silver Fox said:


> bikes live indoors with me now.
> 
> And don't forget, when putting your bikes away be aware of who's watching.


 
Two good points 

Even if you pay for good security, insurance is always good too.


----------



## a_n_t (13 Apr 2012)

http://www.torc-anchors.com/
All you need.


----------

